
Banks face spiraling costs from 50-year-old IT - stesch
https://www.fnlondon.com/articles/banks-face-spiraling-costs-from-archaic-it-20170912
======
PaulHoule

      > Sanchez also believes leading banks will make the 
      > jump first and, as soon as that happens, others
      >  will have to follow.
    

Could well be the opposite.

Jim Cramer gets on TV every night and says you should ignore regional banks,
invest in chronically failing big banks, but many regional and local banks
beat the big ones year after year.

------
alexellisuk
It's not just banks - anyone with legacy code such as VB6 is going to be going
through the same pain. Moving to the cloud is hardly a solution to lacking the
technical knowledge or staff to work on and edit the legacy systems.

